# Can rabits eat cooked veg?



## jyrenze (Nov 24, 2005)

Is it alright to feed my rabbits cooked vegetables leftover from dinner? Not fried but just steamed.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Nov 25, 2005)

Myself, I wouldn't do it, not that I cook anyway.

Ed


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2005)

as long as there isnt anyspices , salts and sugars , added before serving,it shouldnt hurt in a limited quantity, I certainly wouldntover do it though .


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't forsee a problem, but my understanding was that certain methods of cooking vegetables removed the nutrients.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd say, as long as they are veggies that youcannormally feed to them raw (i.e., no rhubarb or anythingthat could potentially make them sick), it shouldn't hurt them...thoughas bunnydude mentioned, cooked/steamed vegetables do lose a ton ofnutritional value (which is why over half of my own diet is raw...Ithink the bunnies have it right ). Actually, when I was a lot youngerI used to make a Christmas treat for my rabbits. I'd take some of theveggies that were being prepared for Christmas dinner and cook theminto a broth, let it cool off, and feed that to my outdoor buns. Theyloved it! I wouldn't make it a habit of feeding bunnies cooked veggiessimply for the loss in nutritional value...but every once in a whileshould be fine...


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies =) Though I'm not sure ifmy bunnies would eat the steamed veggies anyway, they do turn up theirnoses at unfamiliar forms of food usually.


----------



## Spring (Nov 27, 2005)

Has anyone heard about giving the water youcooked them in to the rabbits? I thoguht of it when I was dumping outthe water from supper a few nights ago. 

Or would this taste bitter to them?


----------

